# New State Record Cobia - It's Official



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

For Immediate Release
June 16, 2006


State Record Cobia Landed

A 109-pound cobia caught on June 10th by Joseph F. Berberich II of Hayes has been certified as a new Virginia state record by the Virginia Saltwater Fishing Tournament. 

Berberich caught his fish in the Chesapeake Bay at York Spit on his private boat, Sea Berb. He was fishing with his wife, Jenneifer Berberich, and two of his regular fishing partners, John Johnson and Derek Kenyon. 

The anglers were anchored at York Spit, chumming with ground menhaden when the “monster” cobia struck. After a fight that lasted about twenty minutes, cobia was boated. The fish was a “double-winner” for Berberich, winning the 11th Annual Hampton Creek Cobia Tournament as well as becoming the new state record.

The record-setting cobia measured 69.5 inches in length and had a girth of 33.25 inches. The prior state record of 104-lbs., 8-ozs. was caught at the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel by Steve Hasynic of Norfolk on July 7, 2002.

For more information, contact Claude Bain, Virginia Saltwater Fishing Tournament, 968 S. Oriole Drive, Virginia Beach, VA 23451, (757) 491-5160, [email protected].


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Is this the same cobe that was landed and brought into Wallace's for wiegh in?


----------

